# End grain Lazy Susan (first try)



## thrainson (Mar 9, 2015)

I was inspired by another post on here to try this... I did a few things wrong, but I think it turned out ok. 











It's sitting on a 12" lazy Susan bearing with felt feet.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 9, 2015)

The first time I ever tried any end grain work it didn't even get that far. I like it and can't wait to see what your next attempts look like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't see what you think you did wrong. It looks pretty darned nice to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree with Allan, very nice work! Looking forward to more! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 9, 2015)

Very nice job, and that circle cutting jig looks strangely familiar .

Excellent work on the lazy susan, what bearing did you decide to use for it?

-jason


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## thrainson (Mar 9, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> Very nice job, and that circle cutting jig looks strangely familiar .
> 
> Excellent work on the lazy susan, what bearing did you decide to use for it?
> 
> -jason



 Yes, thanks... I can't remember for sure but I believe it is an Emerson bearing. I threw all the plastic and paper away already. I had to order it through a hardware store.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2015)

Very nice! Do you have a picture from the bottom? Did you buy a kit? Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## thrainson (Mar 10, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Very nice! Do you have a picture from the bottom? Did you buy a kit? Chuck


Yeah I can take one when I get home... Will post tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2015)

very cool...I like it.


----------



## thrainson (Mar 10, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Very nice! Do you have a picture from the bottom? Did you buy a kit? Chuck


Here is the bearing...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice, What finish did you use for clear coat?


----------



## thrainson (Mar 16, 2015)

Spar varnish... That way it will not spot when wet

Reactions: Like 1


----------

